# Can hamsters eat cucumber?



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I am going away for 3 days and although my neighbour is calling in to check on all my animals my OH thought it would be a good idea to give the hammies some cucumber for extra water intake. Has anyone ever given their hammies cucumber? I normally only ever give them dried food as they can get diarrhoea if they have too many greens.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Daisymoo, I always supliment my hamsters diets with some fresh food every day, this list http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html is fantastic as it contains all the safe foods. Cucumber is one that you have to be careful with though as too much can upset their tummys. I might be tempted to leave them a good supply of water and maybe a piece of carrot but tbh if they arent used to fresh foods I wouldnt try them with them till you are home to supervise.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, I think I will leave it until I get back I am going to fill their water bottles up and feed them just before I leave so they should be ok. As I said my neighbour is popping in but I just worry I am sure you know what I mean


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I gic mine little pieces of cucumber as they love it...but yeah best waiting I guess. Where you off to? xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

We are going to a caravan park in Pwllheli ,very exotic heh :lol: it was one of the cheap holidays with the sun newspaper. Hope the weather will be kind, we are taking the pooches so we were hoping to go on some walks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> We are going to a caravan park in Pwllheli ,very exotic heh :lol: it was one of the cheap holidays with the sun newspaper. Hope the weather will be kind, we are taking the pooches so we were hoping to go on some walks


Ooh is that north wales? I think i've been there! Awww well have fun! What you doing with ratties? Neighbour looking after them? xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I give her a little bit but like they said too much can upset their stomachs. Just wait until you come home


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Ooh is that north wales? I think i've been there! Awww well have fun! What you doing with ratties? Neighbour looking after them? xx


Yes its North West Wales and yes my neighbour Kim is looking after all my rodents and the chickens, hope she takes good care of them :lol:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I give her a little bit but like they said too much can upset their stomachs. Just wait until you come home


Yes I will its not worth the risk while I am not there, thanks for the advice


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I have been there...i know it was something that me and the girls had a right laugh about trying to pronounce it. Lol we were 17 though! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I think I have been there...i know it was something that me and the girls had a right laugh about trying to pronounce it. Lol we were 17 though! xx


:lol: I think its sounds something like "per fell eeeee" :lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oooh yeah that rings a bell too!!  xx


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Daisymoo said:


> We are going to a caravan park in Pwllheli ,very exotic heh :lol: it was one of the cheap holidays with the sun newspaper. Hope the weather will be kind, we are taking the pooches so we were hoping to go on some walks


Are you going to the haven site?
We went in August,and its so expensive,to use the facilities.Mind you,its not peak season now,so wont be as much. nice place.
Dont go to a cafe there,opposite the public loos, in the town.
they dont have any toilets in there,and you have to cross a main road to use the public ones.I thought it was the law to provide loos in a place where food is served. maybe not in wales.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes its the Haven site I went there last year and found it good but I agree the onsite stuff is a bit expensive. Thanks for the advice about the cafe I will keep away from there I thought they had to have a loo by law too but like u said maybe its different in Wales!


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes.... They can,
Just no to much or not too often. It contains a lot of water which can cause bad bowel movement, which can cause health issues. Your hamster would be better off with drier foods.


----------

